# Sermons in Romans courtesy my pastor!



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought y'all would really enjoy THIS!:

http://www.gbcob.org/Romans.html

I'd recommend listening Romans 8:24-25 - quite convicting.

Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 8, 2006)

And to think I had always thought California was the _land of fruits and nuts_, and there were no good preachers there.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 8, 2006)

Johnie Mac? Sheeeeeeshhhhhh!


----------

